# What's your favorite music to listen to?



## pwnd618 (Aug 26, 2007)

i listen to a wide variety of music so i like to listen to a lot of songs but here are just a few.

The Prodigy
Out Of Space
Poison

Wu-Tang Clan
Protect Ya Neck (the jump off)
C.R.E.A.M
Winter Warz
M-E-T-H-O-D Man

Cypress Hill
Hits From The Bong
Smoke Weed
Roll It Up, Light It Up

The Expandables
Bowl For Two
there's much more but im too lazy...


----------



## ozstone (Aug 26, 2007)

I am into a lot of various shit from top 40 to personal favourites , I guess i would be a very different person if Metallica never existed, I am listening to "To Live is to die" at the moment, a great way to unwind after 4 days of serious fishing, my brain feels fried but the mix of Classic,Metal,Rock in this song fuckin kicks ass, time for another bong


----------



## dro in the closet. (Sep 5, 2007)

anything with great guitar solos.


----------



## asphyx505 (Nov 2, 2007)

i get in to a lot of sounds . some immortal technique,Devourment,systm of a down, the expolited, old cypress hill,so much shit out there to get down to when you got some nice smoke. oldies,death metal hip hop even some opera georges bilet "carmen" is sick i love it


----------



## joemomma (Nov 2, 2007)

I like all kinds of stuff but, mostly into metal. One thing that is really trippy when you have a serious couch lock outerspace kinda high is gregorian chant.


----------



## asphyx505 (Nov 2, 2007)

joemomma said:


> I like all kinds of stuff but, mostly into metal. One thing that is really trippy when you have a serious couch lock outerspace kinda high is gregorian chant.


 one can get all biblical with that shit going in the back ground


----------

